# 2019 AGA Aquascaping Contest Results Are Posted!



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks man! I was hoping for a better execution of the plan but ran out of time


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

Yayyy. The legend continues ! And no wonder @Phil Edwards has been quiet lately on here. Too busy judging!


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

Congratulations burr


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Hey Burr congratulations and nice job!

Second in the world is a outstanding accomplishment. 

You should be very, very proud!!

I hope folks understand the planning an dedication that goes into that presentation. It not only requires the ability to bring out the best in the plants, but to painstakingly arrange every last stem. Not to mention having every plant peaking at the same time, which is quite a feat.

Here's to you my friend.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Cool and congratulations! Do you enter and compete with photos?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks Dudes 



Streetwise said:


> Cool and congratulations! Do you enter and compete with photos?


Yes its a contest based on photos you submit, took these with a Samsung phone

In the Netherlands, where the real Dutch tanks reside, a team of judges come to each person's house. But that has nothing to do with this AGA contest or the IAPLC, etc.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Greggz said:


> Hey Burr congratulations and nice job!
> 
> Second in the world is a outstanding accomplishment.


Great Job!!!
Have some cake to celebrate! :grin2:


----------



## schooldazed (Mar 31, 2013)

Congrats burr740. Well deserved recognition. You've taught me, and I know many more here, quite a lot. Thanks. Cheers

Also, noticed this tank here on TPT and recognized top 10 in its category. Congrats to Nigel95, as well.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

schooldazed said:


> Congrats Burr. Well deserved recognition. You've taught me, and I know many more here, quite a lot. Thanks. Cheers
> 
> Also, noticed this tank here on TPT and recognized top 10 in its category. Congrats to Nigel95, as well.


Thanks!
@Nigel95 's is one of my favorite tanks. Especially like how the cave is done. Cant imagine the wok that went into this hardscape and well everything really











**Edit:* Looks like th AGA pics are no longer hotlinking (at least for me?)

Nigel's











Mine











1st place Dutch. This is a real stunner. 










One thing I need to work on is having bigger, fuller groups like this. When you see them side by side its easy to know why it scored higher than mine, probably a lot higher


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful Joe!

It is quite fun to look through all these tanks!


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Greggz said:


> Hey Burr congratulations and nice job!
> 
> Second in the world is a outstanding accomplishment.
> 
> ...


Amen to that. Plus I never agree with what the judges pick. If I could have any of those entries in my living room, it'd be #2 all day


----------



## gjcarew (Dec 26, 2018)

burr740 said:


> Thanks!
> @Nigel95 's is one of my favorite tanks. Especially like how the cave is done. Cant imagine the wok that went into this hardscape and well everything really
> 
> 
> ...


I think the thing that I like best about that first place one is that they are all pretty common plants, just in excellent health and very well arranged. Always a nice reminder that you don't necessarily need the super rare plants to make a great composition. 

In terms of tanks worth following though? I'd go with the fruit stands on this board any day. There's always something different going on! The subtlety of color and texture in @burr740 's tank is amazing too.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## irishspy (Oct 22, 2007)

Those are all magnificent tanks. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Thank you very much @burr740 @schooldazed means a lot! 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (May 2, 2017)

Nigel95 said:


> Thank you very much @burr740 @schooldazed means a lot!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using
> 
> Tapatalk


Incredible Nigel, so much talent displayed there. Excellent work as well Burr I’ve always enjoyed your Dutch work and it’s what attracted me to planted tanks, so much color!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

ipkiss said:


> Yayyy. The legend continues ! And no wonder @Phil Edwards has been quiet lately on here. Too busy judging!


LOL. I have a tendency to fall off the face of the earth every so often to clear my head. I've had a lot going on that's taken away from my enjoyment of the hobby and all the social media involved. That being said, judging this year took a lot of effort and was highly debated. As usual, the top three came down to a one or two point difference. A #2 ranking is something to be proud of as it's usually a matter of a single little detail separating #1 and #2.

Congrats Joe!


----------



## jkellyid (Jan 16, 2020)

I really like the 2st place biotope and I don't typically enjoy those as much as I once did.


----------

